# Ive been home schooled for 3 weeks and my condition has not changed



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Does this prove its not anxiety related?
I have eaten nothing but gluten free and dairy free products, such as rice, potatoes, chicken, turkey. I actually think my condition has gotten worse from this.
When I have green tea/mint tea it also feels like its making me get a bad stomach ache, which later goes away when this LG occurs.

Any comments? (Fuck you Dad for this illness).


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

What did the Dr say? Those things helped me keep the smell away.

Do you eat anything with high fructose corn syrup,or candy? Do you have yeast problems?

When the yeast was dying off,I smelled worse than I ever did..and felt terrible flu like symptoms


----------



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi... and the name you use shows you really need to get some help...help you deserve and that can get to the heart of the problem... Three weeks is not a long time to detox from anything, so please don't give up... It would be good if you could work with a therapist or a mental health counselor...I hope that would be possible for you...because there is ALWAYS a mind-body connection.

I know this kind of help may not be cheap...but perhaps there is still a way that you could find some counseling.

You deserve the best!!...and I hope that 'best' finds its way to you. Hang in there!

Also...have you been tested for celiacs disease... I hope you are working with a GP.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

thickthighs1 said:


> What did the Dr say? Those things helped me keep the smell away.
> 
> Do you eat anything with high fructose corn syrup,or candy? Do you have yeast problems?
> 
> When the yeast was dying off,I smelled worse than I ever did..and felt terrible flu like symptoms


What do you mean when the yeast was drying off?

Im currently on a chicken, turkey, rice, potato, kind of diet. No gluten, no dairy. For the past week my symptoms still occur. (IBS-D)



BettyA said:


> Hi... and the name you use shows you really need to get some help...help you deserve and that can get to the heart of the problem... Three weeks is not a long time to detox from anything, so please don't give up... It would be good if you could work with a therapist or a mental health counselor...I hope that would be possible for you...because there is ALWAYS a mind-body connection.
> 
> I know this kind of help may not be cheap...but perhaps there is still a way that you could find some counseling.
> 
> ...


Ive had blood tests but they didn't show up. 
You really think that I could still have the same symptoms after 3 weeks on this diet? Does this mean I could still get better?
I will look into therapy as my last option.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

dont drink green tea, things were going ok for me just after the christmas period where i gave up alcohol and sugar. had some green tea coz it was one of my presents coz i used to drink it loads, lay down and smelt something bad.


----------

